# &

## Tail

,         ?   /,    ?
 !

----------


## froguz

.

----------


## Tail

> .

         )

----------

)         ?       -     .    ,     ...
 ,   ?   ,    .

----------


## froguz

> )         ?       -     .    ,     ...
>  ,   ?   ,    .

     ?
  .

----------

.    ,    " "...

----------

